# Mit SuSe8.1 und Firefox 0.8 kann ich tutorial.de nicht aufrufen



## gothic ghost (7. März 2004)

*Mit SuSe8.1 und Firefox 0.8 kann ich tutorials.de nicht aufrufen*

Einen wunderschönen ghost_reichen guten Morgen allerseits ;-)

man/frau solls nicht glauben : es spukt im Netz

Irgend so ein Ghost verhindert, das ich mit
dem Browser Firefox v.08 (+ andere) unter Linux (SuSe8.1)
auf diese Seite hier komme,

eine Maske zum Einloggen erscheint, mit allem drum und drann
Benutzername + Passwort  Dann noch die Meldung : Sie haben keine bla, bla
Sehr ghosteriös

Kennt jemand diesen Ghost ? 

Am Ende bin ichs noch selber ?

Oder sollte man/frau
nicht allmälich von einem Problemchen reden ?

Wem fällt was ghostreiches ein ? BITTE melden

Mfg Gothic Ghost ;-)


----------



## gothic ghost (7. März 2004)

*Re: Mit SuSe8.1 und Firefox 0.8 kann ich tutorials.de nicht aufrufen*



> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *Am Ende bin ichs noch selber ?*



Gingo hingo bingo wakadehudiwu ?

Nicht zu fasen, *ich wars,*

oder das " S " wie Saudoof.

habe das "s" vergessen, habe tutorial.de und nicht

tutorial*s*.de eingegeben, bambala puh

Aber was zum Ghost ist tutorial.de ?

kennt die Adresse jemand ?

Diese Antwort erfolgte unter Linux und Firefox, bingo

Noch einen geruhsamen Sonntagmorgen.;-)


----------

